# Ocoee Whitewater



## natureman (Aug 4, 2019)

Some edited footage of Ocoee River paddlers.  Warning-heavy metal music which might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 6, 2019)

Double Trouble , Saw tooth Awesome footage.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2019)

I presume on those big rafts everyone has a strap or something to stick their feet underneath?


----------



## natureman (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks, glad you all enjoyed it.  Used several features on my video camera that I had never used before, including auto-focus tracking and image stabilization.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 8, 2019)

j_seph said:


> I presume on those big rafts everyone has a strap or something to stick their feet underneath?



You just slide your foot under the rib of the boat.  It'll take the hair on your ankle if you do it a lot.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 22, 2019)

Awesome footage!!


----------

